# my red top w/ 4AWG ground



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

ok. sorry if people have already said stuff about this, but i just did it, and felt like writing about it.
my lights kept dimming w/ a kenwood 8101D amp pushing 400W RMS @ 2 OHMs, running a rockford fosgate HE2. 400W did not seem like that much power to be making the headlights dim, so i decided to get an optima red top battery @ autozone tonite @ 2am. i got the one 750 cranking amp, i think... runs for $109 w/ an $8 core charge. i had just bought some 4AWG ground cable, to ground my cap, since it was dimming.... i didnt ground my amp, so i remembered people saying how "this bomb ass ground kit will increase hp, blah blah blah" at the same time, i noticed that my negative cable wasn't even bolted to the chassis w/ that connector about 5" from it! sounded like the perfect time to do it.... i filed down a spot on the side of the engine bay, and grounded it there, connecting the stock connector w/ the other end of the 4AWG ground cable. 
i took it for a test drive right now, it worked great..... listening to big booty music @ full blast, she doesn't even flinch. even sitting at a stop, the tach only moves maybe 500-1000 RPM w/ the stereo pumpin. so, if anyone is wondering about either of these two things (grounding or red top) they work. i would have tested it w/ the old battery to see if the ground was the most effective piece, but it's 4am, and i dont feel like pulling it out, and driving all the way out of the neighborhood again.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I hope you meant 50-100rpm, lol. Sounds good, you got the complete engine grounding kit?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

well, each line on the tach is 1000 RPM right? the needle moves just slightly, never move than one whole line. so, i said 500-1000. cuz it does move a little bit


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

each number is 1000, each little mark is 100, otherwise you would be redlining up around 65,000 rpm


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

hehe, youre right. sorry. oh... i just grounded the battery, one 4AWG ground, not an entire kit or anything


----------

